# Saved a baby ring-necked snake



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I went out into my garage and saw my cat dash away. It seems I interrupted her fun with a baby ring necked snake. I'm so glad I got to it before she could do any harm to the tiny guy, he's so stinking cute at just 4 inches long.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats!

Yay cuteness!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

he is adorable....used to catch them all the time when i was a kid. i never knew till a week or so ago that they're actually mildly venomous. their fangs are very small and in the rear of their mouth though, so if they bite you there's little to no chance of them injecting any venom, and if they did it probably would be no worse than a bee sting.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Really? I had to look him up to find out what he was (I'm bad at snake IDing) the site I found on him said non-venomous :/ figured he'd be to small to actually bite, but either way, I just returned him to the wild after making sure the cat was inside so she wouldn't just find him again.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Koda said:


> Really? I had to look him up to find out what he was (I'm bad at snake IDing) the site I found on him said non-venomous :/ figured he'd be to small to actually bite, but either way, I just returned him to the wild after making sure the cat was inside so she wouldn't just find him again.


his teeth are so tiny, if he did bite you it'd feel more like being rubbed with a particularly stiff-bristled toothbrush. i've been bitten my so many ringnecks, but never had one even break the skin.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, that kinda sounds cute.
Anyways, I found him again today. I was cleaning one of my bettas' water and I almost dumped the bucket on the poor little guy! 
He's even cuter out in daylight though.








He didn't seem to like my phone in his face though....too bad him trying to be threatening just makes him more adorable.


----------



## LizardFish (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow! I love it! So cute.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Look at him just open his mouth at the phone like a baws. haha snakes are so cool


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awwwwww! Seems like he has a knack for getting in trouble.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

He likes you!

But not paparazzi!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OH MEH GAH OH MEH GAH OH MEH GAH, CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! lol X33 such a cute lil' snake, try to probe'em or pop'em to see there gender ;p an adorable snakie you have there


----------

